# ICE!



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i hear darling is iced over except for a few open spots... anyone been out there lately? saw two guys ice fishing hiddenwood lake this weekend. it's still to early to be thinking of ice fishing tho, especially before deer rifle season starts!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I sneaked out there last nite for a couple hours. Eye's are pretty active!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

what was the ice thickness on average...and what part of darling are you talking about....i thought the eyes were pretty scarce up there


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

usually catch a bunch of eyes there but to bad all the ones last year were about 6 inches long! any size to yours?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I was south of Grano.Ice was about 6" thick.

We did get some small eyes, but did manage some for dinner between 16-18".When the bite was on,it was fast.


----------



## JamesBondz (Mar 25, 2006)

I think you are right guys!


----------

